# Lelit Bianca Hot water wand leaking while closed



## Azhag (Jul 15, 2021)

Heya all!

I've had a Lelit Bianca for ~2 years now, extremely happy about it, but recently it started developing a consistent leak from the hot water wand (i.e. as if I didn't close it properly, water comes out the end of it). Happens when I open and close it, it will run a bit of water consistently, until I reopen it and close it a few times (opening it wider and closing it suddenly does the trick). There was no change in the overall behaviour of the nut while closing/opening it, so I assume something is obstructing the stem/tap.

I wondered if there was some recommendations of how to go about solving that?



Descale it? I've run a descale ~1 year ago or so, but I use the built in filters (replacing them often) dilligently and rarely saw any limescale building up in any parts of the grouphead/steam/hot water wands. Based in North London, so water isn't great, but doing what I can 


Disassemble the hot water tap to check if some gaskets/o-rings need changing? Not sure which gaskets/parts to buy to replace them in this case? (Bella Barista is quite out of stock)


I've just recently greased the cam so I'm quite happy to try servicing the machine myself, but not an expert in any form so don't want to break anything if I can avoid it 

Thanks a lot, any advice/resources super welcome.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

hopefully this helps a little


----------

